# Heat Shrink Film Disc Wheels for Max Performance



## bent 1 (11 Apr 2017)

Hello all, I'm a new member and thought I'd post the latest project I've just completed.

My film disc conversion on a Velocity 650c Fusion profile rim is finished. It's by far the lightest full disc wheel available, adding only 30 to 40 grams. The light carbon fiber disc cover kits are 400 g and up, non carbon covers are heavier. Most are noisy and aren't nearly as aero as a full disc.






Full carbon disc wheels are great, but the lightest high end discs are very expensive, as the Lightweight at $6K and Zipp at $2.4K. The low cost import discs are cheaper but much heavier. Even bolt on carbon wheel covers aren't cheap or light.





As wheel weight increases, performance declines dramatically. This is a serious negative when climbing. 





The ideal disc wheel would incorporate the lightest narrow profile rim, 25 mm deep. Also, light spokes and hub. More expensive bladed spokes are a bit lighter but aren't needed with a film disc wheel. 

The variety of film colors is amazing, neon, carbon fiber, chrome, transparent, night glow, etc. Beside the performance boost, for safety they are quite visible. It's good to be seen going down the road. Bling is cool also.





The film is glued to the rim's profile then heat shrunk to tighten. I place a reinforcement circle at the hub.





This 700c road bike wheel has been on the road for nearly 2 years with no problems. This heat shrink film is used for model plane covering. It's very strong and shrinks extremely tight and lasts for years.

I have a number of wheels to cover for local riders, 700, 650, and 20", for bents and roadies. I'll be making material kits and full instructional info for a DIY wheel modification. 

Bill
Recumbent One


----------



## bent 1 (11 Apr 2017)

wbarrere said:


> Hello all, I'm a new member and thought I'd post the latest project I've just completed.
> 
> My film disc conversion on a Velocity 650c Fusion profile rim is finished. It's by far the lightest full disc wheel available, adding only 30 to 40 grams. The light carbon fiber disc cover kits are 400 g and up, non carbon covers are heavier. Most are noisy and aren't nearly as aero as a full disc.
> 
> ...


----------



## bent 1 (11 Apr 2017)

BTW, I'll be glad to provide anyone wishing to do a DIY film wheel upgrade with any help or info needed.


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Apr 2017)

Does it not flex at speed ? I imagine it would sound like a wobble board at 40MPH ?


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Apr 2017)

I presume it's Profilm?


----------



## bent 1 (14 Apr 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Does it not flex at speed ? I imagine it would sound like a wobble board at 40MPH ?



No Cuchilo, it's tight as a drum and performs better than a full carbon disc wheel or disc covers, as the film wheels are much lighter. A pair of carbon disc covers weighs about 400 grams, the film upgrade is approx 40 g. Unlike bolt on disc covers, there's no sound generated at speed.

The variety of colors is amazing.










Neon Chrome Silver Chrome Red




Carbon Fiber


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

Clever technique.


----------



## Cuchilo (14 Apr 2017)

bent 1 said:


> No Cuchilo, it's tight as a drum and performs better than a full carbon disc wheel or disc covers, as the film wheels are much lighter. A pair of carbon disc covers weighs about 400 grams, the film upgrade is approx 40 g. Unlike bolt on disc covers, there's no sound generated at speed.
> 
> The variety of colors is amazing.
> View attachment 347321
> ...


Hmmmm is it easy to remove ? I'd like to try it out but dont want to ruin a £500 carbon wheel !


----------



## bent 1 (14 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> I presume it's Profilm?



Cosmicbike, in the US it's Ultracote. The manufacturer is in Germany and is Oracover for General Aviation and Model Aircraft. It's tough material and easy to use.





UltraCote on a high speed model F-18 jet.

https://www.oracover.de/downloads/Product_Information/Product-Information_2010_engl.pdf


----------



## bent 1 (14 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> Clever technique.



Thanks Drago, considering a high performance full carbon fiber wheel cost from $2K to $4K, this is a great upgrade at a doable cost.

The Lightweight Autobahn carbon rear wheel on this CA 2 I built cost about $4. That's not in my budget for a high performance disc wheel on my carbon midracer.


----------



## bent 1 (14 Apr 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Hmmmm is it easy to remove ? I'd like to try it out but dont want to ruin a £500 carbon wheel !



Yes, it's easily removable. Also, the film can be slit to access a spoke, then a strip of film can easily be ironed on. The film has a heat activated glue on the back for attachment. Repairs aren't noticeable as the film is quite thin, but strong. I can let you know where to locate the items you need if you wish to cover a wheel.

As far as your carbon wheel, if you can find an inexpensive very light aluminum wheel, it can be used.

Go to this link for more info on my process. Let me know if I may be of help.
https://plus.google.com/u/0/102895809007969016212/posts/3FANuPjAZ6i





The iron can also be used to heat shrink the film.










Also, a heat gun can be used. I use both.





I used the iron to activate the glue to attach the reinforcement circle for each side of the hub.


----------



## cosmicbike (14 Apr 2017)

bent 1 said:


> Cosmicbike, in the US it's Ultracote. The manufacturer is in Germany and is Oracover for General Aviation and Model Aircraft. It's tough material and easy to use.
> 
> View attachment 347326
> 
> ...



Ah. Glad it's not Solarfilm as that tears very easily. Spent 25years build RC aircraft so used a few miles of iron on coverings.
Btw, it's an F4 Phantom


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Ah. Glad it's not Solarfilm as that tears very easily. Spent 25years build RC aircraft so used a few miles of iron on coverings.
> Btw, it's an F4 Phantom


 F-18, twin vertical tailplanes


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> F-18, twin vertical tailplanes


You must be looking at a different picture....


----------



## classic33 (15 Apr 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> You must be looking at a different picture....


F-18 has twin vertical tailplanes, the one in the picture has one. Meaning you're correct.
Both made by the same company though, McDonnell Douglas.


----------



## currystomper (9 May 2017)

bent 1 said:


> Yes, it's easily removable. Also, the film can be slit to access a spoke, then a strip of film can easily be ironed on. The film has a heat activated glue on the back for attachment. Repairs aren't noticeable as the film is quite thin, but strong. I can let you know where to locate the items you need if you wish to cover a wheel.
> 
> View attachment 347335
> 
> I used the iron to activate the glue to attach the reinforcement circle for each side of the hub.



Seems like quite an easy process, I time trial but I'm not not so good or keen enough to go and buy a zip disk! So I'm quite interested in this, what is the reinforcement circle made of is just another piece of the same material??

Cheers

CS


----------



## rmpeez (8 May 2018)

how did you glue it to the wheel??


----------



## rmpeez (8 May 2018)

what do you use for the reinforcement for the center of the wheels?


----------



## wakkywizard (24 Apr 2020)

Bent1: some of the links on how you did this are no longer available. I am interested in your process and where you got the film. Thanks.


----------



## Tilley (5 Jun 2020)

I ride a recumbent trike and would love to do this on the front wheels. They are 20" wheels with drum brakes. Could you supply a kit and what sort of cost.


----------



## Aussie-J-Rod (5 Feb 2022)

bent 1 said:


> Hello all, I'm a new member and thought I'd post the latest project I've just completed.
> 
> My film disc conversion on a Velocity 650c Fusion profile rim is finished. It's by far the lightest full disc wheel available, adding only 30 to 40 grams. The light carbon fiber disc cover kits are 400 g and up, non carbon covers are heavier. Most are noisy and aren't nearly as aero as a full disc.
> 
> ...


What do you do for access to tire valve?


----------

